# Lauri no longer a moderator



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

I hope Lauri keeps posting. Her posts are indeed some of the best on Beesource.

For example, Lauri's post about her winter sugar bricks have been very helpful to me and the bees really love the final product.


----------



## linn (Nov 19, 2010)

Lauri, I am sorry you will no longer be a moderator. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year Lauri.


----------



## rhaldridge (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes, I have to say that her pictures and explanations are among the most inspiring things I've seen on Beesource.

But I'd guess being a moderator is a thankless task, and a lot of trouble.


----------



## mmiikkee (Jan 6, 2012)

I will also miss your input. Made some sugar bricks last night.


mmiikkee
3rd year, 4 hives, minimal T


----------



## Just Krispy (Aug 1, 2013)

Why?


----------



## HIVE+ (Jan 4, 2012)

Her enthusiasm for everything she does is inspiring.


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

Well, I hope she continues to contribute all the same.
I really enjoyed learning from her experiences.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Sad indeed


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes a very sad day. With all of the irons that she has I was surprised when she add that one. I to hope she keeps passing her great knowledge. Lauri I hope you had a great Christ mass and a happy new year.
David


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

rhaldridge said:


> But I'd guess being a moderator is a thankless task, and a lot of trouble.


Ding, ding, ding, ding!


----------



## imthegrumpyone (Jun 29, 2013)

Sorry to hear that. Lauri wish you a vary Happy New Year, and love to read your threads and post, I learn from everyone of them.


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

What a bummer it would be if "you guys" run her off here completely...


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank you all. It simply was taking up too much of my time reading hundreds of posts. I had 750 post to read after being gone for 4 days of hunting in November. I wanted to help and do my share, but have so much assembly and work to do, it was just a bad idea to try to do this too. 
I'll keep posting things that work well for me including queen rearing techniques. For now, I'm out in the barn building equipment for the 2014 expected spring growth.

I'd rather be out in the barn enjoying the horses and making bee stuff, not thinking about how to deal with yet another fight on beesource.
I cherish my quiet, no drama life. I want beesource to add to that life, not take away from it. That means as just another member, not moderator, I can go back to picking and choosing which posts I want to read, and which to avoid.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Barry said:


> Ding, ding, ding, ding!


Barry, THANK YOU SO MUCH for doing this for all of us. I mean that.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Lauri said:


> For now, I'm out in the barn building equipment for the 2014 expected spring growth.


Photos???


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

westernbeekeeper said:


> Barry, THANK YOU SO MUCH for doing this for all of us. I mean that.


I second that!


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Lauri said:


> .....I cherish my quiet, no drama life. I want beesource to add to that life, not take away from it. ........


I guess Barry has his hands full. Lauri, if something does not simplify our lives, we think long and hard about doing it. Your words summarize our outlook on life in our dotage.


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

Do we need more moderators to spread the load? How does one become a moderator?

Phil


----------



## Steve10 (Nov 19, 2008)

In a way I'm sorry Lauri, but don't feel bad, at least you tried and did a fine job. I was one on another forum a long time ago and so I know how you feel. There were times I just wanted to reach through the computer and slap someone up side the head and say, "Grow up!" On the good side you'll have more time to post more and give us some of those great pictures. This is a tough place to ignore....draws you back in like an addiction!!! Is there such a thing as Beekeeper's Anonymous? LOL


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

philip.devos said:


> Do we need more moderators to spread the load? How does one become a moderator?
> 
> Phil


PM Barry


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

That was quick. Didn't Lauri become a moderator like a month ago?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Barry seems to be doing AOK........... did you catch the picture of his boat "Beesource." Nice....


----------



## JStinson (Mar 30, 2013)

That's a shame, but I totally understand. Too much hassle. Either way, Lauri, I hope you keep posting your wonderful recipes and contributing to the forum. The UPS man just delivered a bunch of Bee Pro and brewers yeast so I can put together your protein patty recipe soon. Also just built a bunch of feed rings so I can lay some of your sugar blocks in some hives. You're really helping a hopeless new beekeeper out.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Barry has a boat? Show me.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Can't remember where it is Mark. Barry posted some pics a little while ago and it had the boat in them. Maybe when he was explaining uploading pics, not sure but I remember that boat with the Beesource name on it!


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

http://www.beesource.com/beesource_yacht.jpg

Mark, when I get it out to Maryland next year, I'll take you out for the day!
Honey and Honda, can't say what you said, against G ad rules. inch:
Doing what you said is good though!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Wow. Business is good.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> Wow. Business is good.


You mean you don't have one them Mark? I had one like that, but I had to sell it to buy ad space from Barry!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Mine doesn't look quite as nice as Barry's.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Barry said:


> Mark, when I get it out to Maryland next year, I'll take you out for the day!


Hey Barry, I'm originally from Md and still have a house there, I wanna go too!!!


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Looks like Barry had to ax my comment to save his behind from the g goons. Sorry to make you work so hard Sir. 

I guess I will have to rephrase it.

The below is a hint to all those who appreciate beesource and want to keep it funded. 

"If you like what your fellow beeks post on Beesource you might want to be reminded that it might be a fairly high coincidence that the continuation of this forum is based on its readers indicating their pleasure with the ads presented to them by the putting their mouse over said ads and then summarily clicking on them and then purchasing the products therein indicated when the person finds that that product fits either their needs or wants." If you have any questions you may pm me for further explanation. If you want to keep the bum in the boat then instead of shouting "fish on" ole H-4-all says "Click on."


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

snl said:


> Hey Barry, I'm originally from Md and still have a house there, I wanna go too!!!


Yeah Barry. Larry's place is in Baltimore. U two should get together.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

Thread is distinctly OT.

Lauri, hope you get all the equipment built and ready to go and that your bees double next spring.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

These guys seem to have _hijacked _that photo of Barry's boat and PhotoShopped it: 

http://www.panasianyacht.com/









Note the new lettering on the building on the left and on the trailer. 

Time to defend Beesource _intellectual property_! :lookout:


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Yep, that's an Asian knockoff!


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

... to complete the knockoff, look to the right and you'll see what looks like two bee hives.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

And here I thought the canoe picture above was part of the severance package the beesource mogul offered the Queen queen of Washington upon her retirement.

( ok just a poor attempt to get the thread back OT (on topic) Sorry!!!


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Rumor has it that Barry sold that one and is looking for an upgrade.


----------



## imthegrumpyone (Jun 29, 2013)

That looks like my dingy that hangs behind my "real boat"


----------



## RudyT (Jan 25, 2012)

I also appreciate Laruri's posts and Barry's work--Thank you.
Maybe the rest of us can take this as a learning opportunity: if we each post carefully and politely and on topic, the moderators' work will be more pleasant and less burdensome.
And Barry, maybe your fellow moderators could adopt a lower threshold for banning posters who don't want to comply with rules. I am a big fan in life of "3 strikes and you are out (at least for a while)" -- I once heard it described as "the rule of making 2 good faith efforts" to help people understand what the expectations are. A third offense means it is time to quit wasting time.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

There was a recent post by a certain member boasting about his 330+ "deleted" posts. That amounts to about 10% of his entire post count!  One might think that results in Admin spending extra time and effort dealing with this.


----------



## Chemguy (Nov 26, 2012)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> There was a recent post by a certain member boasting about his 330+ "deleted" posts. That amounts to about 10% of his entire post count!  One might think that results in Admin spending extra time and effort dealing with this.


At work I spend 95% of my time with less than 5% of the people I see. Sounds like that's not too different here  Of those 5%, though, there are some very positive interactions that make it all worthwhile; it isn't all trouble.


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

RudyT said:


> If we each post carefully and politely and on topic, the moderators' work will be more pleasant and less burdensome.
> And Barry, maybe your fellow moderators could adopt a lower threshold for banning posters who don't want to comply with rules. I am a big fan in life of "3 strikes and you are out (at least for a while)" -- I once heard it described as "the rule of making 2 good faith efforts" to help people understand what the expectations are. A third offense means it is time to quit wasting time.


I very much appreciate the work of the moderators, and am grateful for what I have learned on Beesource.

And I endorse the idea of suspension or banning after the third strike.


----------



## linn (Nov 19, 2010)

....


----------



## Cascade Hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Don't want Lauri to leave. Your posts are some of the most informative on here. And, BTW, did you get an elk?


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm not going anywhere. Thanks for the nice comment. And yes I did, 35 yards.


----------



## Cascade Hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice bull. I got busted the first morning my the lead cow with two bulls in the herd. Bummer.....


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Dang impressive there Lauri. 35 yards, bow or rifle? I went bowhunting for them for the first time in Colorado in '12. I saw nothing that nice but had a wonderful time chasing them and even hauling a cow out on foot. I've always hunted whitetails had no real clue of how big they really are. A ton of enjoyable hard work and I am going again this year. Was that with an outfitter? If so, could you tell me (PM) who and where?


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Bow, No outfitter, Idaho state land. In the woods. That's about as close as your going to get for info out of me

I just got the scrappy satellite bull. Our buddy got a nice one:


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Lauri, 
What are your aspirations in beekeeping? Where do you see yourself going in a year, 2 years and longer?


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

Nice bull and pics to go with Lauri! Way to go! You should try a longbow or recurve next time.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

snl said:


> Lauri,
> What are your aspirations in beekeeping? Where do you see yourself going in a year, 2 years and longer?



I'll probably have close to 200 colonies this year if I can make enough equipment to house them. I'll have to sell some overwintered nucs this spring though. I can only handle so much growth each year. Went from 55 overwintered 2012 hives to 130 in 2013 from my own stock. No purchased bees. With my current overwintering stock doing well, I will likely double my numbers in 2014, if the price of sugar is stable. Time to start selling some bees and pay myself back for expenses. I've spent a lot of money, but have a heck of a lot of assets. 2014 will be a year for some balance.

I reevaluate my options each year depending on the opportunities at the time and the weather. . Queen rearing will continue to be my main focus. The lack of enough drawn frames and bees for mating nucs has been the only thing that has held me back from substantial queen production. I have the resources now and 2014 should be quite productive. It is the only reason I have so many hives.

Overwintering the last round of 2013 queens in their mating nucs will give me early, quality, _well mated_ Northern Queens for early nuc sales. Something that is generally not possible in Washington State in early spring, without bringing bees up from CA. Washington bred and raised nucs will likely fund my entire operation in 2014. I will continue to set myself up for overwintering as many queens as possible every year. 

I am not interested in honey production for resale at this time, mainly because I can only do so much myself. I manage the large production hives to support (feed) my operation. At some point soon, I expect I'll have quite a surplus of honey and will deal with it then. I've been able to get away with leaving a lot of honey in the hives and storing surplus on the frame for making spring nucs. For now, feeding growing colonies and getting new frames drawn and filled is still one of my top priorities. Construction of a honey extracting building will be a complex project for a different year. I don't want to slap something together just for the sake of having one. 

My yards are in remote areas near Mt. Rainier with no commercial beekeepers, few if any hobbykeepers, no commercial crops or indiscriminate household pesticide use exposures. I am not migratory. VSH Genetics, nutrition and health of my Northern queen rearing program had been key to my development and expansion. My queens are long lived, proabaly due to their healthy enviroment and the healthy drones they are mated with. 

All in all, eventually of course the goal is to establish a small business or home farm that is better than self sustaining financially and has a pay day for me once in a while. It may do much better, but I'm not dreaming about it. I'm too busy working. I DO think about the position I will be in if the economy, food chain or paper currency takes a tumble. Owning an established, productive apiary would be nothing but a good thing.

Teaching and seminars will come in time. Everyone has been bugging me to do it for quite a while. Not having a mentor or taking lessons has forced me to figure things out on my own, and I use some unique, but common sense methods. Even though I've only had bees for a few years, there _are_ things I could share. 35 years of home farming and agricultural experience and an interest in Genetics has helped me succeed quickly in beekeeping. 

Talking would be a lot easier on my back, that's for sure 
Don't want to be that proverbial 'New know it all' at the bee club tho. So I wait.

Kind of crazy goals in a short time, but I'm in my mid 50's and am not getting any younger. I like to work. I don't want to wait around for 20 years to achieve something.
I do this all myself, no employees. It IS do-able. One staple at a time.

Go to bed at 8:00-up at 4:00.
Get up, have my coffee and check the incubator for newly hatched Virgins. 










2015? Who knows? Over prepare, then go with the flow.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Lauri said:


> Bow, No outfitter, Idaho state land. In the woods. That's about as close as your going to get for info out of me


Hoyt Carbon Spyders..... Got to love them!


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

bhfury said:


> Hoyt Carbon Spyders..... Got to love them!


You bet!!!


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

That is actually an Alpha Max. I do have a Carbon Element though. Just not in the photo.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

> Talking would be a lot easier on my back, that's for sure


I enjoy talking on my back too.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

TalonRedding said:


> Nice bull and pics to go with Lauri! Way to go! You should try a longbow or recurve next time.


She's already shooting a Hoyt, the only way she could make it more challenging is to throw rocks at them!!! 
:lpf:
Nice elk and most importantly it looks like a great tradition!


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

They eat good too!


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

Lauri - Good luck in your beekeeping plans and keeping those pesky elk under control!


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Lauri said:


> They eat good
> 
> Now THAT looks like an excellent burger!


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

OK, let's wander back to beekeeping please.


----------

